
Show HN: Take Control of Mac OS X Notifications with Hush - tomasien
http://coffitivity.com/hush
======
5vforest
I'm cringing right now, because it seems like the authors weren't aware that
this feature is already part of OS X.

[http://cl.ly/image/1u0S0H330v1D](http://cl.ly/image/1u0S0H330v1D)

~~~
tomasien
We are absolutely aware, we don't like the "Do Not Disturb" function. It
automatically comes back on in the morning and you can't set a timer. This is
in response to our dislike of the DND switch.

~~~
mikesilvis
I don't really see the added benefit of the timer.

~~~
jkscm
You (don't have remember/will not forget/will not click the button twice) to
turn notifications back on.

------
zaphoyd
Does this have the ability to filter by application? In particular, can it
turn off the incredibly irritating "please update software now" that is
perpetually posted when you have outstanding updates that you don't want to
ignore but also don't want to install right now (perhaps they require a
restart)

~~~
untog
Yes, I'd love this. All of my other notifications are ones I've opted into
receiving and am fine with. The Software Update one is impossible to get rid
of.

~~~
Watabou
You can just tell it to remind you at a later time. Only on Mavericks I think.

------
tomasien
User 5vForest has pointed something out I meant to make the first comment:
There IS a "Do Not Disturb" function on Mac, but we didn't like the level of
control it gave us. You can't set a timer, you can't turn it off for longer
than a day, and it's hidden in OS X Mavericks, you have to pull down the
notification center to see it.

This is in response to that - we want more control. Maybe some of you feel the
same way!

------
kunai
This is why I still run Leopard. No unwanted social networking crap: all I
need for notifications are icon badges. Really, who would need any more than
that? Once the universal binary restriction gets too great for me to do my
work, I'm just going to upgrade to Snow Leopard. And hopefully stay there for
another couple of years; it's Apple's Windows XP right now.

There's this thing I loved about older OS X releases, and really older
operating system releases in general: everything felt more _raw_ , more
accessible. 10.5.8 is just so pleasant to use. There's nothing getting the way
of my work. It seems that newer releases always try to make diving down into
your files, folders, and work much harder and more difficult. GNOME 3;
Mavericks; and Windows 8... they all just have too many abstractions between
you and the software.

~~~
adamio
This is very evident in Apple's marketing slogans

Snow Leopard: "The world's most advanced operating system. Finely tuned."

Lion: "The power of Mac OS X. The magic of iPad."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Apple_Inc._slogans#Mac_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Apple_Inc._slogans#Mac_OS_X)

~~~
kunai
I really like Mavericks': "Power to the desktop."

It's like a return to form after Jobs started lusting after the consumer
market.

------
nrj
Does this silence the relentless "Software Update" notifications?

~~~
tomasien
Yes! Yes it does! I'm getting feedback that people want those specifically to
be able to be targeted, and I've immediately started working on it.

------
mikestew
On first run it complained that I didn't have permission to <do something>,
then quit with "could not initialize data store". A reboot fixed it (and hence
the reason I don't have the exact error message).

I'll give it a whirl. It seems like Mavericks is all too frequently popping
something in my face and my magpie tendency is to go see what it is. (Yes, I
know how to turn it off in stock Mavericks; I don't like how that works,
either.)

------
iNeal
Isn't this what "Do Not Disturb" does?

------
msoad
Very nice app. I would recommend it to anyone who gets tons of notifications.

I want to suggest a design like Degrees app[1] if you want to do a redesign.

[1]
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/degrees/id430173763?mt=12](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/degrees/id430173763?mt=12)

~~~
tomasien
Psh, like our design isn't flawl.... no you've got a really good point. Thanks
man!

------
rickdale
These notifications are straight up pissing me off. It's like Windows ME all
over again! They dont even have the option to never show up again, you can
only select to be notified later. Some applications are in the notification
center, but some apps have separate preferences that you need to find to turn
them off. It makes me want to vomit any time I see a notification and cringe
because I thought I had turned them off and it just brings me back to 2001 and
Windows ME. Quit with the goddamn popups, especially without 'x''s to close
them and options to NEVER see them again.

With that, I will happily install your application to ensure that these popups
don't get by the preferences I may have already missed.

~~~
wise_young_man
If you want to disable it entirely: [http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/06/disable-
notification-center-r...](http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/06/disable-notification-
center-remove-menu-bar-icon-os-x/)

------
kingnight
What would be really great is if we had control to put notifications back in
the center of the screen. On a 27" screen, notifications for calendar events
often go missed.

------
cstuder
What does 'Continue without timer' mean?

Is this turning the timer (and therefore Hush) off or is this hushing
notifications indefinitely?

~~~
tomasien
Yes - it just turns it off forever until you turn it back on. The timer is
optional, just an added benefit!

~~~
cstuder
I didn't make myself clear before: I think you should reconsider the button
text.

------
xwowsersx
Maybe I just have no friends, but I don't get enough notifications to seek out
a tool that will silence them :)

~~~
Raphmedia
You are not alone. I have zero notifications. Only updates, and those are now
done automatically.

The only notifications I get are calendar reminders, and I want them...
otherwise I would miss all my meetings.

------
syncerr
What would be more useful to me, is a global hotkey that hides notifications.

~~~
bradbatt
Guarantee you that you can do it with Keyboard Maestro somehow...
[http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/](http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/)

Best program I have bought for OS X in a long time! Amazingly useful and I
know I have barely scratched the surface.

------
samuel1604
i like it thanks for doing this and giving it for free.

